# Maple Height Record "Humboldt Honey" 157.80 ft.



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a photo of the lower trunk of Humboldt Honey, a Bigleaf Maple found last July, and measured this October. This is confirmed as tallest in the USA. Laser just showing increment above laser. When the trunk below laser was added, those increments totaled the 157.80'

*157.80 ft. tall and 9.5 ft. circumference*

The explorers and researchers I asked know of none taller outside the USA either. Apparently, B.C. has a 160 footer listed from Stanley Park 2002. I suspect that it's listed heigh is inaccurate or I'd have heard about it from other sources. Even if it was accurate, the location is listed on the side of the park that took the brunt of the huge storm fairly recently. Also, Washington was supposed to have a near-160' Bigleaf Maple, but the height was exaggerated or inflated quite a bit.

The Humboldt Honey is in the Coast Redwood Forest between Pepperwood and Founders Grove at Avenue of the Giants - Humboldt Redwoods State Park.

Surely there must be more to find, for those interested in this Acer species.


----------



## El Quachito (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You never know in this part of the country, I often wonder if I am looking at the World's' Tallest madrone or pepperwood when I am out and about.

Ever been to the albino redwood, also on Avenue of the Giants? Got to get there someday.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Oct 31, 2012)

El Quachito said:


> Thanks for sharing. You never know in this part of the country, I often wonder if I am looking at the World's' Tallest madrone or pepperwood when I am out and about.
> 
> Ever been to the albino redwood, also on Avenue of the Giants? Got to get there someday.



Seen a couple of them so far. The first was one I think is nicknamed the "Christmas Tree".

Then another taller one also in the Avenue of the Giants area.

Apparently somebody has grown seeds from one of them to see what becomes. The results were mixed seedlings if I recall.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to have to go back through my pictures from out there and see if I can find that maple. We walked about 4 miles of trails in the founders grove and back south to the parking spot on the side of the road.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 3, 2012)

The image below is not the tall maple, but is the same type ... Bigleaf maple. Took this photo in Jedediah Smith redwoods, looking across Mill Creek from Howland Hill Rd.


----------



## El Quachito (Nov 3, 2012)

Good fall color as of now.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 3, 2012)

I know of two other Albino Redwood "growths", I consider them a parasitic anomaly. One is south and east of Albee Creek, it is a sprout formed more like a tree, maybe 20 feet high last I saw it, this one remains untouched and will stay that way. The other is on logged over land near the old Klamath dump. It has been pruned down to the nub.
Jed Smith has some amazing Maples in the Mill Creek area.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 3, 2012)

I was hoping a job would come up out there again this fall. No luck and I'm in Louisiana this fall. Maybe next year I'll be able to make it back out there for a paid vacation again.


----------



## sinawali (Nov 5, 2012)

What a nice forest!


----------

